# Florida Flywheelers Show



## TINBENDER7

Florida Flywheelers swap meet and show Thurs Jan 18 thru Sat 21
Ft Meade,Fl.33841
Parades (2 per day) antique cars,trucks, and Tractors 
swap meet (big flee market) tractor pulls FOOD
ladies crafts for sale and show
Antique Village
steam engine driven saw mill 
hit & miss engines, antique cars,trucks, and tractors
Florida Flywheeler's Antique Engine Club
Florida Flywheeler's Antique Engine Club


----------



## franiemae

Need to know if this is a 8-N. No 8-N stamped on block. Tac gauge in dash. 4 speed. Distributor on right hand side.


----------



## franiemae

Need to know if tractor is a 8-N. It is a 4 speed, tac gauge in dash, distributor on right hand side, no 8-n stamped on block. Is this a 8-N.


----------



## TINBENDER7

TINBENDER7 said:


> Florida Flywheelers swap meet and show Thurs Jan 18 thru Sat 21
> Ft Meade,Fl.33841
> Parades (2 per day) antique cars,trucks, and Tractors
> swap meet (big flee market) tractor pulls FOOD
> ladies crafts for sale and show
> Antique Village
> steam engine driven saw mill
> hit & miss engines, antique cars,trucks, and tractors
> Florida Flywheeler's Antique Engine Club
> Florida Flywheeler's Antique Engine Club


update for 2013 Jan Florida Flywheelers Show this year is Wed Jan 16 thru Sat Jan 19.Come join us for fun and old tractors


----------



## TINBENDER7

franiemae said:


> Need to know if tractor is a 8-N. It is a 4 speed, tac gauge in dash, distributor on right hand side, no 8-n stamped on block. Is this a 8-N.


Do you have a picture?


----------

